# CBS heads up...BB messing with us



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I just happened to notice that CBS last night (Sunday) was running late, then realized it was because of the NCAA tournament coverage earlier in the day. Good thing, since I'm hooked on Dexter now, so I padded by an hour...and it took almost the entire hour. So beware...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Everything was on time in my time zone (PDT) but 60 Minutes was repeat episodes. What I don't like it that I cannot put a keyword such as UCLA in my wish list and expect Tribune to be updated enough to list the teams. (geez, I have to read a newspaper or look on the internet.)


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

On Comcast, in the Chicago-land area, the basketball delayed episode of BB9 is available on "On Demand". 
YMMV


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Everything was on time in my time zone (PDT) but 60 Minutes was repeat episodes.


It didn't seem like repeat segments to me.. plus, they usually say something like "when we originally showed you this last December..." in the beginning.

Plus, didn't the seed bank come into the news just a few weeks ago?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The seed bank was new. The Ossarary of James and the other story were not. (Or I had seen so much coverage of them that I wasn't interested anymore.) I suspect the Ossarary story was dug up (pun acknowledged) because the show was on Easter.


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

*shakes fist at CBS*

Second week in a row, dammit. Should've checked here first. :/ How much longer will this be going on?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

demon said:


> *shakes fist at CBS*
> 
> Second week in a row, dammit. Should've checked here first. :/ How much longer will this be going on?


Basketball is just on Saturday and Monday so no more.


----------



## msdonnelly (Apr 3, 2004)

The Spurs are entering the final stretch of the NBA season and the local CBS affiliate is showing more games--this week and next week Big Brother is bumped to the missdle of the night! TiVo picks it up but the times are never perfect--padding is needed!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Pad Sunday the 13th due to The Masters Toonamunt, as well.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Good point. But seeing as Tiger Woods will probably win in a landslide, likely no need to account for a playoff.

That being said, I'll probably pad 1.5 hours anyway.

You know, we really need a customizable pad value. Sometimes, I want 2 hours. 1.5 won't do it and 3 is too much.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jlb said:


> Good point. But seeing as Tiger Woods will probably win in a landslide, likely no need to account for a playoff.


Even with no playoff golf can run over. Slow play, rain delay, etc.


----------

